# String aus Combobox auslesen



## Hallo123 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger was Java etc angeht, daher wird diese Frage wohl etwas dämlich sein^^
Ich will schlicht und einfach eine Combobox erstellen, wie zb. Auswahl zwischen Geschlecht M und W und will diese dann als String in einer Fachklasse abspeichern. Mit tf geht das ja einfach "Mitarbeiter.setText(tfblabla.gettext()). Wie mach ich das bei Comboboxen?


----------



## Gast2 (26. Mai 2011)

Das geht ziemlich ähnlich. Du kannst dir per getSelectedItem() das ausgewählte Item geben lassen.
Der Unterschied zu nem JTextField ist dass du ein Object zurückbekommst, das musst du dann noch auf String casten oder toString() auf dem Object aufrufen.
Das hat den Hintergrund dass du z.b. auch Auto Objekte in ne Combobox stecken kannst. Es wird dann die toString Repräsentation des Objekts angezeigt, du kannst dann aber per getSelectedItem das komplette Auto-Objekt geben lassen.


----------



## Hallo123 (26. Mai 2011)

Perfekt, Danke!


----------

